# So Overwhelming! What Machine To Buy



## CGROCZ (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks to all that have replied to my posts and also sent messages. 

This is pretty overwhelming, I know we need to buy a machine to help our business take off and but like many money is tight and we want to make the best choice. 

So many people have sent messages about different machines to sell or what type in there opinion to buy, it is crazy. I thought I had it narrowed down to 2....Brother PR600, 620 or 650, Baby Lock MB4 or 6 but now I have so many more to look at but in my opinion they seem to be older machines. HELP........


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What's your budget? You want new or used?


----------



## CGROCZ (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, for used I don't want to spend more than 7000 and for new no more then 9000.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

You can compare the pr-600, 620 and 650. They are basicly the same as wel as the babylock 6! So that narows down your choice?


----------



## CGROCZ (Oct 26, 2011)

I know I can look at the spec's but from someone who's knows what is the major difference of the PR600, 620 and 650? isn't there also a 600II or something?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

A couple of minor differences between the PR600 and PR600II...

Differences Between the Brother PR600 & the PR600II | eHow.com

600 to 620 - .25 inch taller cap field and capability to use the new cylinder frame.

650 added the bigger display screen and 3 usb ports instead of 1

Might be some other minor differences but that should be most of them...

When I bought my second PR600II, the machine itself was $5500. I asked about the 650 about 2 years ago and I recall new the shop wanted $6000 or $6500 for just the machine. 

The PR1000 is nice in that it gives you 10 needles and a slightly larger sewing field as well as some form of video/camera but I'm pretty sure the price is higher than you are looking but it also comes with the PE-Next software.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

For that price you can buy good used commercial machines also. The Brothers are good machines and are user friendly but they are slower and have smaller sewing fields. There are plus and minuses on the Brothers vs commercials. As far as the PR-1000 goes, in my opinion way overpriced. Give serious thought to commercial machines from the start, otherwise you might be wishing you had.

Don't get me wrong, the Brothers are good to start with but if you have the budget you should consider commercial.


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

We have a brother pr 650 and pr 1000. Love them both easy to use and work hard but after 6 months in buisness we are looking to upgrade. We haven't decided on 2 brother 1201 or 2 amaya xts. As much as we would love to change now we are going to wait till January after christmas orders are done. Then we can take time and learn new machines software etc.We are keeping the pr1000 because to do names, initals, monograms, etc it is so easy for small orders. But there is no way it will keep up with a comercial machine. Cant wit for ISS Long Beach


----------



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

We have a brother PR-1000 and it has a couple of pros and many cons. The pros are it has a super nice screen setup. But by the time we purchased two sets of frames, the table, and the specialty frames we were over $13,500. I do not recommend a PR-1000 at all. Lots of bells and whistles but the bells and whistles are lost in the lack of speed and lack of durability. Our PR-1000 was purchased new in August and already we have two threads that we cannot use due to machine issues not of our making. Plus the thing clicks and grinds way too loudly and generally sounds cheap. 

If you want a good and easy machine the best reviews I've seen on here and word of mouth in this area are to get a Happy or a Melco. I do not own a Happy but know of two embroiderers who do and they love it for the money.

Not sure about the PR-650 since we haven't owned one but for whatever reason a lot of people love it on here.


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

equip used has a 2011 brother pr 650 was a dealer demo all hoopes cap frames and drive and warranty for 6800 heres the link


Equip-Used.com - Equipment Main Page


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Stay away from the Brother PR1000. For the same or less money you could have an Amaya XTS and they don't compare. If you are just starting out a good priced 4 or 6 needle machine is likely to be a good choice. The difference you should be looking for is who will support you after the sale. Amayas are made to be self-servicing but the machines you are looking to choose between need on-site dealer support, and if you use the machine in a business setting, you will need support.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

As stated above we have the Brother PR-1000 and I say it is only decent. A couple weeks ago we decided to add a second machine and we were considering the Brother PR-650 which has good reviews on here. But the Melco Bravo is cheaper, more features, and other than needing to be hooked to a computer it seemed to be the best value by far. The Bravo is due to arrive on Friday. So now we can truly compare the Melco Bravo and the PR-1000 head to head. I have a hunch the Bravo is going to eat the PR-1000 for lunch.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Buy a Toyota 9100 NET. You can get this from DataStitch at ISS Long Beach for about $10,000 even. It will come with hoops and maybe a starter kit. It is made by Tajima out of Tajima parts. We LOVE our Toyota!

If you drive to ISS you can take it home in your car or rent a truck. I took mine home in a Toyota Prius but it was a PITA.

You can get cool options like an addon pantograph that does 14" x 48" (border frame).

-James


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

The toyota is now called expert, because it ins't a toyota anymore...


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

ikkuh said:


> The toyota is now called expert, because it ins't a toyota anymore...


It is and always has been a Tajima. The change to 'Expert' is a name change only. It is still the same machine as a Tajima Neo 2 which Toyota designed in collaboration with Tajima.

-James'


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Didn't know that...


----------

